# Black on scrambled eggs



## juju375 (May 17, 2007)

Why are my eggs turning black? This is so aggrivating.  I really need

an answer and I am sure it is a simple, common sense answer.


----------



## ballmouse (Jul 9, 2011)

Is your pan burnt on the bottom? I've found that a very hot pan with a little oil plus eggs will soak up and remove a lot of burnt residue in your pan


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

What type of pan? How hot? Is it clean?


----------



## millieb (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you just cooked or are you cooking mushrooms in the same pan? I make omlette with mushrooms and those big field mushrooms and organic ones have a very dense black watery centre and discolour the rest of the food.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If you're using a non-stick pan, it might very well be the pan coating.  If so, get rid of it.  That stuff is poison.

If you're using a cast-iron pan, your eggs might be lifting burnt-on crud.  If so, clean the pan completely by scouring and re-season it.

BDL


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I know over cooked boiled eggs will turn the yolk black from the sulfates. But scrambled? Are you mixing the eggs before you put them in the pan or are you mixing them after they have hit the pan?

Are they turning black right out of the pan or are you keeping them for later use? I'm stumped/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

As others have said, I'd suspect residue on the pan.  Sometimes I don't have my glasses on when I'm washing my pans (hot water steams them over so I can't see a thing) and I miss bits of yuck   Nexy time I use it I get the same thing.

I actaully prefer a well seasoned wok for scrambled eggs.  They clean up pretty easily and they can be heated oretty high without burning the eggs.  Anyone else do this?


----------



## juju375 (May 17, 2007)

Thank you...everyone for your reply.  OK...1.  Eggs scrambled before cooking.  2. Cooking eggs on grill.  3.  Grill clean.  4.  Eggs turn black

when put in steam table pan (that is clean). 

The only thing I can gather from all  your comments is that my table pan is too hot?????????  Maybe????  I will try keeping the heat down.  But I

serve for about 2 hours.  If I keep it too low, they will chill out.  Thank you if you have more suggestions.  I have temporarilly gone to omelettes in

the oven.  At least it doesn't turn black.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

It's not easy to hold scrambled egg on the steam. Someone here will be able to help you. I just remember going soft scrambled and adding 1/2&1/2 or some cream

when just about cooked.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

Necropost.

If you are cooking these eggs on flat top, it may not be cleaned enough.  First, make sure you are cleaning it completely in the first place after each service period or day.  After you scrub it with a sulfur block thoroughly and have wiped that mess clean and have a "fresh surface", go over it with a clean wet rag, then a dry rag, and then fresh oil and a dry rag and pick all that black gunk up still left behind.  If it is an old grill, those scratches and nooks and crannies can really hold on to some stuff.


----------



## chef hanz (Jun 2, 2014)

For great scrambled eggs on a flat and to hold on buffet I mix 6 flats of eggs to a quart of 1/2&1/2 and a 2 oz lemon juice never change color


----------

